

This bounty for a "Detailed Male Arousal indicator" doesn't appear to be a joke - kirinkalia
https://www.suprmasv.com/bounties/34/detailed-male-arousal-indicato-1

======
teemo_cute
Even though the device can detect (supposedly) when a male is nearing
ejaculation. The question is... can it stop the eventual release (if you know
what I mean)? It takes discipline for a guy to stop the release. Real
discipline.

~~~
EliRivers
I think _real discipline_ is exactly what this device is meant to be about :)

